# Pine Log Dog-Hog



## j_seph (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone else get drawn for the February hunt?
We are looking forward to it as we finally got drawn.
Never been there so hopefully it will be a good hunt to go with the fellowship.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 9, 2016)

Do you have your own dogs or you going with someone who does?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah I know a dog man lives over beside pine log if you need dogs.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 13, 2016)

sghoghunter said:


> Do you have your own dogs or you going with someone who does?





GA DAWG said:


> Yeah I know a dog man lives over beside pine log if you need dogs.


Have some god friends who have dogs


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 15, 2016)

My  nephew got drawed this year so I will be there with my dogs we killed 4 there last year j Seph you be with curt E ? J knight going to go


----------

